

Advice wanted on finding Programmers in Colomiba or Venezuela - coupleCare

URGENT: Advice wanted RE finding Programmers in Colombia or Venezuela<p>For personal, financial and travel cost reasons (am now based in NYC), I am curious about going to VZ and Colombia to find two talented web developer programmers to produce my beta. I know the biggest disadvantage of this choice compared to India will be potential language barrier. But i hear most good programmers there are bilingual and at least read English well, since programming instruction is always in English. Any advice and especially leads would be appreciated.
I know Argentina has best rep, but much pricier to fly there and probably to live there (since need all my funds to cover engineering.)
Please write: Gary@OurCoupleSpace.com or feel free to call 415 8fortyfive-seven01two
======
rubinelli
If you are worried about travel costs, remember you don't have to travel. If
you only need two devs, and you have time to see what they are doing and
answer questions, working remotely works fine.

